# It’s Employee Appreciation Day at Tesla



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Congratulations to all the wonderful employees at Tesla, you are what make Elon look smart!


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> Congratulations to all the wonderful employees at Tesla, you are what make Elon look smart!
> 
> View attachment 43952


... even though working from home made you lazy.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

The factory employees are concerned, that next year they will have to compete with a bot to keep their job. The executive team is not concerned as they know there is no bot. Everyone must work harder. Working smarter is for silly left coast companies,


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532084404499120129


----------



## Robin6v (3 mo ago)

francoisp said:


> ... even though working from home made you lazy.


----------

